# A Blog Question



## jared_aronson (Oct 5, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good blog to try to submit a t-shirt link to?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

I don’t know of any to freely submit. I’ve seen one that reviews and promotes(?) your tee shirt site. Tired to find it in my db… but no luck for now.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a lot of t-shirt blogs out there. 

I'd rather not start throwing links to them all here. If you do a search for t-shirt blog, I think you'll be able to find a few.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

And if you're serious about getting listed on the main ones, a free tshirt sent to them will be the best bet. They all have size details and postal address hidden somewhere on the pages....these people love free. Hey, we all love free.


----------



## Red2Blue (Apr 9, 2006)

You could always start your own and link to it and link your blog to other T-shirt blogs and so on and.

Red2Blue


----------



## mungo (Apr 29, 2006)

I started a blog a few months back, not entirely to promote my CP store but it was in my mind that a fictional blog would be a good way to draw people into what i was designing and why.

So as already mentioned maybe set one up yourself? It could turn out to be fun in itself! Depending on what you chose to write about of course.


----------

